# Why or why not buy a camaro?



## amdfanboy

I would like to know some reasons why or why not I should buy a camaro?

Its a 1995 automatic silver camaro with 133,000 miles, and it looks like a great car.

http://vehiclepro.net/rswholesale/car/3108/1.jpg

I don't know if that is what the car looks like, but its got to look close to that. The dealer don't have a picture of it, and its 1 hour away from my location.

I was going to look at it today, but the roads got icy so I am looking at it Saturday unless it needs inspected soon or something.

I might buy it saturday depending on if it don't make sounds it shouldn't, and if it shifts into gears nicely without skipping or anything bad happening. I know its automatic, but some cars have problems shifting.

Thanks for all the posts in advance. 

Start a pros and cons list if you know any.


----------



## bruiser

Is it a Z28 or 6 cylinder? Any options? How much?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Why not? Insurance is out of sight in price for most of those sporty type models.


----------



## SABL

Yep, That's the car. My son has a '95 Z28.

Doesn't look like a Z.... I think they all have "T" tops.

What is the price??


----------



## bruiser

I agree the car in the pic is not a Z, however, OP said the dealer doesn't have a pic of the actual car. Not all Zs had t-tops.


----------



## amdfanboy

Its not A Z. Its the V6.

Air Conditioning,Cruise Control,Power Door Locks,Power Steering,Power Windows,AM/FM Stereo,Cassette,Tilt Wheel,Air Bags: Dual Front,RWD,Wheels: Aluminum/Alloy,V6 3.4 Liter,Automatic

Its only $1,295.00


----------



## bruiser

For that price, it might be a good buy. Check it over good.


----------



## amdfanboy

I have 2 cons, and its cause its american made, and mileage, but other then that I like it. I just hope nothing goes wrong if I do get it.

Not that american cars are bad, but I have heard that they have more issues then most other cars.

I know what to look for. Scrapes on the bottom, maintanence records, ect.

I am paying $100.00 a month, and when I get this camaro if I do I will only be paying $96.00 a month!!!

Huge difference between an 1990 Acura Legend, and a 1995 Chevy Camaro.

The acura has 230,000 miles which really sucks, but the car is in good shape. 

My insurance is high cause I had 1 violation for burning out with the acura. 

I didn't know that burning out was illegal, and that you could burn out having the car in drive and hitting the gas in a front wheel drive car.

Either the cop F'd with me or I actually burned out which I am still unsure. I talked the cop into giving me a warning, but then another cop showed up to the scene, and they talked to eachother, and the outcome was a fine, and 3 points.


----------



## bruiser

Actually the Camaro/Firebird was built in Canada.


----------



## amdfanboy

Ok, my mistake. I thought an american muscle car would be made in america.

I just read some reviews on a site for the camaro, and people where saying its good in snow.

I was wondering if my parents jetta would be better on ice or if this camaro would be?

I only drove on black ice once, and it was a little scary with the jetta cause the tires are a little smooth. I took a turn the other day, and drifted cause the tires couldn't get enough tracktion.


----------



## bruiser

Look around over here: www.camaroz28.com/forums/ Most have the V8 models, although there are some forums for the six cylinders.


----------



## SABL

You'd be surprised at the number of "American" vehicles made in Canada.... my E350 has a Maple leaf (Canadian). 

I don't consider the V6 Camaro as a muscle car... only a sporty looking form of transportation. The gas mileage should be very reasonable.... my kid gets comparable mileage with his Z28 against my Cherokee. The trick is to keep your foot out of it!!

I'm rethinking the status of muscle car for my kid's Z after watching the Chrysler ads on TV and the 390HP Hemi. The Z only has 305HP... but has been tweaked with a few mods and reprogramming.

Burning out IS illeagle (reckless op)... black ice is no fun..... bald tires can be disaster.


----------



## amdfanboy

That fell through cause I called the dealer again, and got somebody else on the line who knew more about the car, and said it needed a lot of work. 

I just found another one, but its a red 1994 with 128,298 miles on it.

It looks like its in excellent shape other then the color fading on the rear bumper at one spot. 

This one is $2,895 so I am working extra hard to make enough dough.

I have about $4,000-$5,000 worth of stuff in my room, but since the economy crashed I can't sell the stuff to make money now. That is what I was doing until the economy crashed. 

I hate this. Also I paid ebay about $3,000 in fees, and paypal about $1,000-$2,000 in fees when I was starting my own business last year. I spent about $17-$18,000 buying, and reselling stuff. I was making big bucks until my sisters friend distroyed the one laptop that I paid $1,000 for, and could've got $2,000 for, but since it was broken I only got $300.00 for it.

Life sucks when females ruin fun or money making stuff.

Right now I am working on a few websites to make some bigger bucks then ever.


----------



## peterako

for me, the fact that it has an automatic gearbox is enough not to buy a car. why? because you can't burnout and all the burning-rubber coolness


----------



## amdfanboy

you can so burnout in an automatic, and I wouldn't advice it cause of dang cops.


----------



## M3guy

I agree with some of the previous posters, with that kind of mileage you are approaching rebuild time for the engine. Also I have heard that for some reason when bored out to 3.4 that particular GM small block is an absolute lemon powerplant. Still seems worth a look at that price for a nice looking car but get a mechanical inspection first or it may cost much more than that in the end.


----------

